# Manfred Rommel, son of the "Desert Fox" Erwin Rommel dies at age 84.



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 15, 2013)

Manfred Rommel, son of the "Desert Fox" Erwin Rommel dies at age 84 on 7 November 2013. 

As someone who lived much of his life in Stuttgart, Germany, and as an admirer of Manfred Rommel this one sort of hits home for me. I have met him personally on several occasions (including at his father's memorial every year on the anniversary of his death), and he was the guest speaker along with several members of the famed Afrika Korps at my ROTC military ball my Senior Year in HS. I received some pictures of his father from him (he actually gave them to our whole ROTC unit that laid a wreath at his fathers grave).

He did many great things as the mayor of Stuttgart (was mayor of Stuttgart from 1974 to 1996), including building a very strong German and American friendship. American and German relationships in Stuttgart were never better than during the time when he was mayor. New American soldiers and their families received an audience with him where he welcomed them to Germany. He also had built a very good friendship with Gen. Patton's son, when he was the commander of US Forces in Stuttgart. He was also close friends with David Montgomery, the son of Field Marshal Montgomery. 

He was a very friendly and humble man. 

Any how...

A good man has passed. The wold is less one great man as well. 



Manfred Rommel as a 16 year old Luftwaffe helper in 1944. 







Manfred Rommel with his father Erwin Rommel. 






Manfred Rommel with George S. Patton IV in Stuttgart, Germany (son of Gen. George S. Patton).

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2013)

He was a class act.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2013)

I just checked, I lived there the first year he was Mayor. My mom remembers him.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 16, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> He was a class act.



My feelings exactly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> I just checked, I lived there the first year he was Mayor. My mom remembers him.



He did so much for the German-American community.

I had the honor of introducing him as our Guest of Honor at my ROTC military ball my senior year in HS. He brought with him several Afrika Korps veterans who were part of the Afrikan Korps association. It was very neat to speak with them as well. I met him several times at his fathers grave as well.

I admire him a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 26, 2013)

Fitting tribute, Adler.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2013)




----------

